# DEO...Accepted yet still not cleared.



## JRIronwolf (4 Jan 2005)

Here is my personal quandry.  

My application for DEO was merit listed and accepted at the November boards by all three combat arms trades.  My first choice being armoured.   

The thing is that they put it through despite the final phase of my security clearance having gone through.  If by some miracle is gets cleared in the next few days I'll be off to St. Jean for January 15th.   If not I'm a sitting duck till the next training. September I think? 

For a while I was pretty excited - I never thought it could take 23 months to go from application to starting training but baring a miracle thats probably what it will be.   Regardless soon enough I will be there driving it through the mud and blood to the green fields beyond. 

If it doesn't happen for January I'm gonig to see if there is not something I might be able to do with the reserves this summer. Any advice on that one?

Thanks to all the other recuits and especialyl the serving troops for sharing your expereinces eh. And Oh Canada.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Jan 2005)

JRIronwolf said:
			
		

> If by some miracle is gets cleared in the next few days I'll be off to St. Jean for January 15th.     If not I'm a sitting duck till the next training. September I think?



Should be a course in the April/May time frame - I can't see the Army leaving people hanging for 9 months.


----------



## Bograt (5 Jan 2005)

Infanteer,

I believe that the only BOTP dates for 2005 are January and September. Sorry for being the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Meridian (5 Jan 2005)

Well he needs IAP-BOTP... and there are always the summer ROTP courses, no? I'm pretty sure they could course load him on those.. when I went through we had a few DEO's, reservists (how did that happen?) and other fodder


----------



## Infanteer (5 Jan 2005)

As far as I know (from the horses mouth) is that the course schedule hasn't been set yet for 2005.


----------



## Meridian (5 Jan 2005)

Usually all the ROTP Civvy types come in around Mayish, and then the ROTP Seniors get a go at end-June once High School is done...   I dont remember any non-ROTP courses being run at the same time over the summer, although every plt had a few people tossed in from all over filling in spaces..


----------



## JRIronwolf (10 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the info.  Pretty much what the recruiters are saying. BArring a miracle I'll be waiting till spring now.   Also thanks to everyone else who replied!


----------

